# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Sense, smartwatch, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Fitbit Inc.

Home page - fitbit.com/sense

----------


## Airicist

A new era of innovation: Fitbit Sense

Aug 25, 2020




> Meet Sense—the advanced health smartwatch that helps you tune in to your body and guides you toward better health. Monitor your heart, manage stress, track potential signs of illness with a skin temperature sensor and more. Plus, new Premium users get a 6-month Premium trial.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Fitbit Sense adds temperature, stress and ECG sensors to take on Apple Watch"
Exclusive: The new Fitbit smartwatch has a sensor that actually checks your skin to see how stressed out you are.

by Scott Stein 
August 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Sense review: All the health-tracking you could want

Sep 22, 2020




> An excess of health-tracking isn’t a bad thing.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Sense review: health data overload

Sep 29, 2020




> The Fitbit Sense promises a lot of new, potentially helpful data such as stress tracking, blood oxygen readings and even being able to show skin temperature. But knowing what to do with all this can be confusing if you're not a medical professional. This review covers health and fitness tracking, battery life and smartwatch features on the Fitbit Sense.

----------

